# In time for Easter...My 'Flufferbunnies"



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Pardon their 'scruffiness' but I couldn't resist LOL


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

LOL! :HistericalSmiley: They are just WAY too cute! :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Ahhhhh! They look so cute,Terry!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Here comes Peter Cottontail, hopping down the bunny trail!!!! Ahhhhh, how cute are your two little bunnies!!! So adorable, love those ears and love your little Easter Bunnies!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't think Alex would leave that on long enough to take a picture !:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

very cute little bunnies! I love it!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW, cutest little easter bunnies ever.:wub::wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Those ears are as big as they are!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

cutest bunnies ever!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwwwwwh cutie pies!!!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You have a couple of very cute bunnies.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

They are sooo cute  and so good to just leave them alone and pose for a pic.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

The most beautiful Easter bunnies, ever.
xoxoxoxoox


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'd love them to hop on over to my place. :wub::wub: So cute and funny. Happy Easter!


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Those are what I call Easter bunnies! Marvelous.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Ohmigosh, that is just way too cute! LOVE IT!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Those have got to be the cutest Easter Bunnies i have ever seen. :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

OMG!! How *Cute!!!!!*


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Two cuties ready for Easter. Where did you ever did you find Rabbits that look like Maltese!!!!!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Awwww... what cute little bunnies!!!!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

LOL! So cute!!! How long did they keep it on?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

They are too cute - and I love the matching beds :wub:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I love the bunny ears! Where did you get them? Or did you make them?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lol too cute!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Happy Easter cute flufferbunnies!!!!


----------

